# Mexico Reviews for March 2006



## KristinB (Mar 11, 2006)

*Updated*

Royal Villas
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Cristalmar Resort and Beach Club
Isla Mujeres
Review by: Helen Emrick

 Playa del Sol Grand
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Robert Lee

El Moro Tower El Cid at Mazatlán
Mazatlan
Review by: Diane Humphries

Pueblo Bonito Resort
Mazatlan
Review by: Diane Humphries

 Costa Real (formerly Sun Club/Plaza Las Glorias) Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: clemmonsk100

Fiesta Americana Vacation Club at Cabo del Sol
Isla Mujeres
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Mar 18, 2006)

*Updated*

Mayan Palace Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: Sally Mizerak

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Ken from Northern Calif

Imperial Fiesta Club at Hotel Casa Maya
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Mar 25, 2006)

*Updated*

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Richard Johnson

Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Scott D. Hakala

Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
San Jose Del Cabo
Review by: Terri Budesa

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Apr 2, 2006)

*Updated*

Club Internacional de Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Greg Carslay


----------

